# navare pier



## fishntales (Jan 22, 2008)

i went fishing only once off navare pier before it was destroyed by ivan and it seemed like their were a bunch of fish,does anyone still try to fish around it? it seems like there might be some kind of fish around it


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Kayakersdo great around the pilings with reds ,flounder, sheeps and what-not. Mostboat fisherman figure its too far between passes to basically beach fish especially in the winter .

Surf fisherman should better their odds too ,but risk loosing large fish around pilings

I'll be there in the yak some this spring for cobia .


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I havent fished it this time of year, but in the summer months, I have worn some king mackerels out around the pier from a kayak. And regretfully lost a decent ling there too.


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I catch Whiting. Good luck


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *nb&twil (1/22/2008)*I havent fished it this time of year, but in the summer months, I have worn some king mackerels out around the pier from a kayak. And regretfully lost a decent ling there too.


I bet that was a hoot! Would you be concerned a large fish would flip your yak or worse,a mako coming to investigate your creel?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

not really... i was drifting one time straddling my yak with my feet dangling... and looked down to see a rather large baracuda... that was pretty stinkin scary. 

but flipping, not really a problem because i fish light line, and drag. the fish would break off before he could pull me too hard.

mako... when im on my kayak, i choose to not think of them! i do carry a rather sharp knife with me though.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

When I dove the piera little over a month ago, I saw plenty of bluefish and some reds passing by. I didn't see any flounder, but I have heard that you can pick up a few of them there as well.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nb&twil (1/22/2008)*Would you be concerned a large fish would flip your yak or worse,a mako coming to investigate your creel?


i had a shark take abig chunk out of a king while yak fishing


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *nb&twil (1/22/2008)*not really... i was drifting one time straddling my yak with my feet dangling... and looked down to see a rather large baracuda... that was pretty stinkin scary.
> 
> but flipping, not really a problem because i fish light line, and drag. the fish would break off before he could pull me too hard.
> 
> mako... when im on my kayak, i choose to not think of them! i do carry a rather sharp knife with me though.


I hear ya.I just can't see someone sticking a large cobe at water level.I have seen these guys catching billfish and tuna from their yaks but Idon't understand how they keep from being flipped or worse.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *true-king (1/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *nb&twil (1/22/2008)*Would you be concerned a large fish would flip your yak or worse,a mako coming to investigate your creel?
> ...


Now that would be exciting!:letsdrink


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Spear-o-

hey jon let me know if you would like to tryand go out there again here soon and try for some flounder. I also heard that there was a rublle pile about a 100 yards out from the end of the pier. If there is any truth to this statement somebody please let me know and if anyone else has been catching anything out there let me know.

If anyine else would like to go call me at 485-5609

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

i have fished the peir area from the beach and even waided out almost half way to the first break but with not much luck this time of year i guess .....however when i was out there weekend before last i did see something big breaking the water in the shallows closer to me than my line was ...damn...... but i will continue to try and get some bites there


----------

